# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كلام النواعم >  6 أشياء يبحث عنها الرجل في المرأة كي يتزوجها

## معاذ ملحم

6 أشياء يبحث عنها الرجل في المرأة كي يتزوجها




في دراسة بعنوان «رجل اليوم» للدكتورة البرازيلية باتريسيا مورايس المتخصصة بعلم الاجتماع، تحدثت عن رجل العصر الحالي والزواج فقالت: «إن الرجل لم يعد مهتمًا بالزواج لإنجاب الأولاد وتأسيس عائلة كبيرة، بل للمتعة فقط، حتى أن عدد الرجال الذين يمتنعون عن الزواج في ارتفاع مقلق بالنسبة للنساء، ورغم ذلك مازالت هناك أعداد كبيرة منهم يرغبون في الزواج، ويبحثون عن المرأة المناسبة».

جدال ساخن
بجدال ساخن عرضت الدراسة الصفات التي يبحث عنها الرجل في المرأة لكي يتزوجها، وأشارت إلى أن فكرة الزواج أصبحت «موضة قديمة»، وإلى أن من تسبب في ذلك هن بعض النساء اللواتي يقعن في الغرام المحرم مع رجل أو أكثر من دون زواج. تستدرك باتريسيا: «الرجل لم يعد قلقًا حول إيجاد شريكة لإقامة علاقة حميمة معها من دون أي التزام، وهذا أمر معروف وشائع في المجتمعات الغربية بشكل خاص، وانتشر أيضًا في المجتمعات العربية».

قصص التعارف المترافقة بعاطفة الحب، حسب كثير من الخبراء، تعتبر أقوى وقابلة للديمومة، أما القصص غير المترافقة بأية مشاعر فتعتبر «نزوة سطحية آنية» لا معنى لها. والرجل سيتزوج حتمًا إذا وجد في المرأة الصفات التي يرغبها.

6 نصائح الزميها
خلصت الدكتورة باتريسيا مورايس المتخصصة بعلم الاجتماع، والتي دافعت عن فكرة زواج الرجل، إلى أن الرجال يبحثون عادة عن ست صفات في المرأة ليقتنعوا بفكرة الزواج وهي:

أولاً: لغة التواصل الجيدة
إن الرجل بشكل عام لا يحب أن يكرر ما يقول لكي يفهمه الآخرون، بعكس المرأة التي تحب تكرار وتوجيه أسئلة كثيرة حول موضوع واحد؛ لكي تفهمه بشكل كامل. ولذلك فإن الرجل يحب المرأة التي تفهمه بشكل سريع، ولا تحرجه أو تتعبه بأسئلة كثيرة وأحاديث فيها التكرار. علّقت باتريسا: «الرجل يشعر بالتعب من تكرار حديث واحد لمرات كثيرة».


ثانيًا: عدم التحكم به
هو لا يحب أن تتحكم به امرأة؛ لأنه معروف -ومنذ الأزل- بأن تحركاته أكثر منها، وموضوع التحكم يعتبر أمرًا غير مسموح به عنده، وبخاصة أولئك الذين بدأ عراكهم مع مشاكل الحياة ومصاعبها في سن صغيرة، ووجدوا أنفسهم في حركة دائمة لمقارعة متاعب الحياة. وعندما تستقر أمورهم لا يقبلون أن تأتي امرأة وتحد من تحركاتهم التي كان فيها من الحرية الكثير.

ثالثًا: أن تكون مستقرة عاطفيًا
هو لا يحب التقلبات العاطفية للمرأة؛ لأنه قد يسيء فهم ذلك ويفقد الثقة بها. لكن الغالبية العظمى من النساء يتعرضن لتقلبات وبخاصة عندما يتقدمن في العمر. وإن كانت بعض هذه التقلبات ناتجة عن التغيرات الهرمونية الكثيرة التي تتعرض لها المرأة، فإن سلوكها العام يجب أن يكون متماسكًا؛ لكي يحافظ الرجل على ثقته بها.

رابعًا: الالتزام الجاد
ثبت في العديد من الدراسات العالمية أنه إذا قرر الرجل الالتزام بشيء فإنه يتفوق على المرأة في ذلك. ولذلك، بحسب رأي باتريسيا، إذا كان جادًا ومقتنعًا بالزواج فإنه يريد أن تكون المرأة التي بجانبه جادة في التزامها بالزواج ومتطلباته. فهو لا يحب السهلة الانقياد؛ لأن ذلك أيضًا يهز ثقته بها.

خامسًا: أن تكون ناضجة في التفكير
الأمر الأكثر أهمية في الزواج هو تقارب التفكير بين الطرفين والنضوج سواء إن كان في الأحاديث المتبادلة أو التصرفات، فنسبة كبيرة من النساء لا يستطعن الوصول إلى درجة النضوج الفكري الذي يبحث عنه الرجل. فالنضوج الفكري عند بعض النساء، يساهم في تجنب سوء الفهم في الأحاديث المتبادلة.

سادسًا: ألا تكون غيرتها كبيرة
إن المرأة التي تزيد غيرتها على الحد المقبول تتعب الرجل كثيرًا وتؤرقه؛ فهو لا يحب أن يتعرض لأسئلة كثيرة ليست في محلها حول نشاطاته؛ طالما أنه مخلص لزوجته.

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
دراسة واقعية ونصائح قيمة لكن صعب تطبيقها في ظل مزاجية آدم و عدم التزام بواجباته في حال الاتفاق يقع العبء الأكبر على حواء لفهم آدم 
اعتقد بأن الدور تكاملي بين الطرفين 


*

----------


## محمد العزام

بالفعل هي نصائح قيمه والكل يبحث عنها من قبل ادم 


مشكور معاذ

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*معلومات جميلة وقيمة.... وكما يبحث ادم عن هذه الصفات ارى ان حواء تبحث عنها في ادم لكن بطريقة مختلفة*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

نصائح كتير مهمة وحلوة 
يسلمو معاذ

----------

